# Challenge Dual-Action Car Polisher, £29.99 at argos



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/464...ZpH5ugFnaLaI
pTmTUMlcStwrIDzH5KsIcfFkS2sA7uE=


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

These are okay and for £29 it’s a steal! 

Looks like they’re getting rid of them tho!


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

iCraig said:


> These are okay and for £29 it's a steal!
> 
> Looks like they're getting rid of them tho!


They're rebranding them for some reason.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Had one before as my first polisher, but burned it out most probably due to my ineptitude. Just ordered another because at that price you can't go wrong.

Any one beginning out should get one. Really won't do any damage and it's surprising what it can do. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Had one before as my first polisher, but burned it out most probably due to my ineptitude. Just ordered another because at that price you can't go wrong.
> 
> Any one beginning out should get one. Really won't do any damage and it's surprising what it can do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Thats what i wanted to hear i picked one up today. Never touched a polisher before guess ive a lot of reading and videos to look at.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Compo said:


> Thats what i wanted to hear i picked one up today. Never touched a polisher before guess ive a lot of reading and videos to look at.


You can't go wrong with them. Start with a simple polish/ glaze and you will notice the difference. Get some new backing plates 3/5/6 inch and some cheap eBay pads and away you go. I used a compound on mine and within a few hours you will have improved your car no end.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Lexus-is250 said:


> You can't go wrong with them. Start with a simple polish/ glaze and you will notice the difference. Get some new backing plates 3/5/6 inch and some cheap eBay pads and away you go. I used a compound on mine and within a few hours you will have improved your car no end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Would Auto Gleam Super Resin Polish be suitable to start with ? Or something else ?


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

All gone from anywhere near me.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Compo said:


> Would Auto Gleam Super Resin Polish be suitable to start with ? Or something else ?


Autoglym SRP works great with these polishers! Just don't expect the foam pad to last. It usually starts to separate from the backing very quickly.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I just bought some cheap backing plates and pads from ebay.....will be trying it out on a test panel.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks alright for 30 quid.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cyclonetog said:


> All gone from anywhere near me.


Expect them to appear on eBay anytime soon


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Compo said:


> Would Auto Gleam Super Resin Polish be suitable to start with ? Or something else ?


More than suitable if that's what you have. I prefer Bilt Hamber cleanser polish personally as I think it's a better product. You won't really correct any swirls with it but it will make a massive difference and you really can't do any damage.

It may seem a bit scary but you will soon get used to it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

This was just my second go with the compound on the step daughters toyota aygo last year. Soft Japanese paint and away you go. That half a bonnet took about 5 minutes.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

As with a few here this was/is my first DA.

Perfectly good way to start the machine polishing journey :buffer: :thumb: 

Just wish it had cost me £30 

Anyone who is thinking of dipping their toe in the water JUST DO IT...

For £30 you'll get a machine that'll quite happily (if not quickly) polish hard VW paint and soft Mazda paint and anything in between. As it's not a "package deal" you also get to choose your own polishes/compounds and pads & smaller backing plates.

Enjoy.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

This seems to be sold out around us. Is there a similar alternative


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Richj said:


> This seems to be sold out around us. Is there a similar alternative


Look on Amazon under rotary polishers.

Allan


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Bikeracer said:


> Look on Amazon under rotary polishers.
> 
> Allan


I wouldn't class a rotary a similar to a da, they are both polishers but that is where the similarity ends :thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

:wall: All sold out out for a 30 mile radius of me!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> I wouldn't class a rotary a similar to a da, they are both polishers but that is where the similarity ends :thumb:


We know that; but the Amazon search isn't that clever. Just had a quick look and both DA's & Rotary polishers come up.

Not seeing any DA's down in the £30 price range though.

Andy.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Seriously want to give one of these a go - especially now that they are only £30 now!

Can you knowledgeable people recommend me a replacement backing plate and pads? I am completely clueless about this kind of stuff due to me having only previously done hand compounding/polishing/waxing......

I am assuming my usual go to goods will be fine - Megs UC, AG SRP, Megs UP, PB BH, et al?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As far as i can tell from the Argos web-site, its now completely out of stock everywhere, including home delivery.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Brooklands said:


> Seriously want to give one of these a go - especially now that they are only £30 now!
> 
> Can you knowledgeable people recommend me a replacement backing plate and pads? I am completely clueless about this kind of stuff due to me having only previously done hand compounding/polishing/waxing......
> 
> I am assuming my usual go to goods will be fine - Megs UC, AG SRP, Megs UP, PB BH, et al?


Here goes with some suggestions.......

Lake Country backing plates:

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plate

OR

ShineMate plates:

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=backing%20plates

Pads...Erm..... perm any from many :buffer: 

I'm happy to follow my own "Keep It Simple" mantra so.....

I'm fond of Lake Country Hydrotechs (Cyan/Tangerine/Crimson) & Scholl Spider pads (White/Blue/Purple/Honey) - primarily because there's only very few "options" thereby reducing the variables which are simply vast and bewildering for someone dipping their toe into the machine polishing water.

Your current "go to" products will be fine to start with. In fact they'll be ideal to begin to learn the craft.

Have a go, get a feel for what you're doing and look at the results. Then maybe post up for some suggestions for alternative products describing what results you're looking for and how what you're currently using doesn't deliver.

Remember the Junkman - "Technique trumps product every time."

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281047

And especially the rule: "Always start with the least aggressive pad/polish combination." Something doing very little is way better than something doing too much!!

Hope that helps. 

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> As far as i can tell from the Argos web-site, its now completely out of stock everywhere, including home delivery.


They are still on click and collect in my local argos. I ordered mine a few days ago so will pick up tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lexus-is250 said:


> They are still on click and collect in my local argos. I ordered mine a few days ago so will pick up tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And your local Argos is ?

Might help if someone is looking for one...


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> And your local Argos is ?
> 
> Might help if someone is looking for one...


Catford. South East London. Park up grab it and go as soon as possible, it's a dump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Catford. South East London. Park up grab it and go as soon as possible, it's a dump
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If it helps









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I see the replacement device has arrived in store

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8647300

.... and it appears to be completely identical to the Challenge model, except for a change of colour and a new badge !!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

lexus-is250 said:


> catford. South east london. Park up grab it and go as soon as possible, it's a dump
> 
> sent from my sm-g935f using tapatalk


:d :d


----------



## jetset (Jul 15, 2010)

picked mine up today click and collect although it was £34 when I ordered it. none in stock anywhere around here, home delivery not available....but click and collect seemed available from any store. Mine was due in next Monday but arrived in store Friday.
Been lurking for years and at the price couldn't resist.
Now needing advice and help before I damage something.. Kia Sorento and a Honda civic type S to attack, sorry polish!! I understand the Honda is soft paint but don't know re the Kia. After that my knowledge is limited to claying/polishing/waxing them! No knowledge of pads, polishes techniques for machine polishing except on line reading.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Jetset.

Try Post #23 as a starting point. :buffer: :thumb: .

Andy.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> I wouldn't class a rotary a similar to a da, they are both polishers but that is where the similarity ends :thumb:


If you search rotary polishers on Amazon it brings just about every type of polisher out there, from rotary to DA and accessories as well.

If you search for dual action polishers it also brings up rotary polishers.

Allan


----------



## e30sport (Apr 14, 2006)

Managed to grab this, for 29.99, well chuffed!
My first DA, will try Post #23.

I have a bottle of Autoglym SRP, im thinking of using this to try out..would it be any good?
Ive searched and seen comments that SRP is has mild abbrasives but it should be OK to begin with?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

e30sport said:


> Managed to grab this, for 29.99, well chuffed!
> My first DA, will try Post #23.
> 
> I have a bottle of Autoglym SRP, im thinking of using this to try out..would it be any good?
> Ive searched and seen comments that SRP is has mild abbrasives but it should be OK to begin with?


You could run it all day in one spot and it would make no difference to the paint. If you've used super resin by hand before then once used on the machine the level of what it looks like will go up massively. Get a couple of different size backing plates and some new pads. The one that comes with it is rubbish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

e30sport said:


> Managed to grab this, for 29.99, well chuffed!
> My first DA, will try Post #23.
> 
> I have a bottle of Autoglym SRP, im thinking of using this to try out..would it be any good?
> Ive searched and seen comments that SRP is has mild abbrasives but it should be OK to begin with?


Thanks,

In a nutshell you'll be fine with SRP. It's actually a really good choice as you'll be able to get a good feel for the machine without much risk to the paintwork if things go a bit awry.

Andy.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Guild Dual Action Car Polisher £50 in Biggleswade store.

It only has 2m of mains lead which might be a problem when doing rooves.

Most other polishers have a 6metre cable.

Also at St. Neots, Huntingdon, Bedford, Stevenage, Luton, Welwyn Garden City and Hitchin.


----------



## feedthegoatxi (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm also a beginner and have picked up the Argos Challenge DA...i've ordered 5" and 3" backing plates along with Scholl spider purple and orange pads to get me started.

I already have these polishes:


MER Ultimate Polish
Simoniz Colour Restoring Polish
Meguairs Ultimate Polish
Meguairs Ultimate Compound

...and these waxes


Dodo Juice Carnauba Car Wax
Mer Deep Gloss Finishing Wax

I've 3 cars to get working on, a Fiat, a Mazda and a Lexus (which the previous owner attacked with T-cut prior to selling  )

So, questions...

Would i be okay using the polishes i've already got with my new DA and if so which is the least aggressive?

Any tips on how to tackle a car that has been T-cutted, is it still a case of starting with the least aggressive pad/polish combination?

Thanks


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

I too got this DA when it was cheap last year.

Haven't really used it yet, except on the bonnet just to get a feel for it.

Got new backing plates and pads, along with compound etc.

Also extended the cable as I found 2 metres far too short.

Here's a little how to I made

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Xq3Nvk8p2l1jQEJ_cTGy544VUrgbv5Dh

Hopefully the link works.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Polished Bliss give ratings as:

Megs Ultimate Polish as Cut: 2/10 and Gloss: 10/10

Megs Ultimate Compound (UC) as Cut: 6/10 and Gloss: 9/10

Slims Detailing describe Mer Ultimate Polish as "...This product is the final step in making sure your paintwork is prepared for wax application...." so I'd guess that this is a similar product to the Megs Ultimate Polish.

Simoniz Colour Restoring Polish - sorry I haven't a clue and I can't find it stocked by any of our sponsors. From the description it might be like T Cut. I'm sure someone will be along soon with some actual info.

On thing to note is that in the Polished Bliss spec Megs UC is listed as NOT suitable for soft paints and it's highly likely that both your Mazda & Lexus have soft paint - as you've already seen when some numpty used T Cut on your Lexus  .

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/meguiars-ultimate-compound

So....

I'd start off with either the Megs Ultimate Polish or the Mer Ultimate Polish and probably on the FIAT.

The chances are little to no correction will happen and you'll get time to become familiar with how the machine feels.

Try the two pads out. What happens? What's the difference in the results?

Try changing to the Megs Ultimate Compound and see how that changes the results. Go steadily.

And your journey begins.........

Now you have a little knowledge and experience to use to develop your skills and the head towards the results you're looking for.

Take it steady, take your time, give yourself "stand back" time to stop and think over what you did, how you did it and what results you achieved.

Let us know how you're getting on and.........

Good luck. :buffer: :thumb:

Andy.

PS. A couple of really good threads to read/look at (apologies if you've already found them).

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281047


----------



## feedthegoatxi (Jul 27, 2017)

@AndyN01 thanks very much, that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a lexus and it's the softest paint I've ever machined. It's about as hard as soft butter. I can't now remember what combo I used to correct it, however I do remember I used a lake country orange pad which is a polishing one, and a polish, not a cutting compound. No pressure and few passes were required.
I'd start off with a polish on the lexus and see how you get on.


----------



## feedthegoatxi (Jul 27, 2017)

thanks for the tip....happy to go along with this advice


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I also have a Lexus, I used carpro fixer with the argos da on mine last year on a polishing pad I believe. Came up really well. What colour is yours?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## feedthegoatxi (Jul 27, 2017)

Intensa blue pearl metallic on a 2002 is300...I love the colour, hoping she comes up nice :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's just practice with them really. It's surprising how quickly you can pick it up. Would advise some form of light source so you can see what your doing and if it's worked. It was sunny when I did mine so used that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleaming Bimmer (Oct 17, 2007)

I've just got the 'new' version from Argos and I'm itching to give it a try.

Does anyone know 100% the thread size for the backing pad ?

I've searched high and low and conflicting information comes up - mainly 5/16" or 8mm. Can't be both surely ?

Then I need to do my 2 year old red Ford. In the scheme of things I guess the paint is reasonably decent, but up close there's marks and cobwebbing to the finish. I was going to get the Autogylm paint renovator kit off e-bay at around £50, which comes with 2 pads and a microfibre. But looking around the forum I'm starting to think that may be more than I need to correct my paint. Using the polisher will the Megs polish followed by AG SRP work or am I barking up the wrong tree ? Usually I would go straight in with a compound or something reasonably abrasive which on reflection means I've sometimes made work for myself. I'm just not so familiar with using a polish type product for correction, anything I've used in the past just hasn't been up to that task.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Gleaming Bimmer said:


> I've just got the 'new' version from Argos and I'm itching to give it a try.
> 
> Does anyone know 100% the thread size for the backing pad ?
> 
> ...


If it is just a rebrand of the old "challeng" one then it is 5/16ths

If you're just starting out then try AG SRP on a fine or medium pad and see what results you get. there's little chance you can do any damage to the paint and you can get used to the feel and weight of the machine in terms of pressure on the paint.

Once you've got your technique right you can have a go with the compound on a firmer pad, but the golden rule is always start with the least aggressive pad/polish combo and see where you get, you may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Question for the more experienced DA users.

No pics never thought but today i removed some very light marks with a country lake white polishing pad, did this with Poorboys SSR1 which i think has the lowest cut.

Now the marks have gone but im lacking depth and gloss. Would i achieve this with a country lake blue finishing pad and the SSR1 or do i need a different combo ?

Just starting out with machine polishing and i didnt want to do the whole car yet just loose the marks but the finish is a slight bit less reflective than the unpolished untouched panels.


----------

